# Nantes



## tidewatcher (Dec 24, 2017)

I have dreamed up a plan to cycle the Nantes Brest canal in May 2018, however I will need to leave my panel van somewhere reasonable secure while I do the pedaling.

Tried the camp sites in Nantes but both want to charge the normal rates even though the van could be parked up a corner with no services, has anyone any knowledge of the area and have any suggestions? Maybe a camper van dealer or a storage facility in the area?


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 24, 2017)

Try approaching some of the marinas.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2017)

*Messac ?*

Google Maps

May be useful

We stayed there 2013


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2017)

*Messac ?*

Google Maps

Google Maps
May be useful

We stayed there 2013


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 25, 2017)

*sorted*

Found a small camp site, "Camping Belle Riviere" which is happy to have the van for the pitch price only, 4.5 euro a day. The site seems to be very friendly and helpful. Odd really that camp sites are a once a fortnight occurrence when we are touring but when leaving the van empty I just felt some added security would give me peace of mind.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Croftylad (Dec 25, 2017)

*Good choice!*

We have stayed on that campsite a number of times when heading down (or up) through France. Fantastic little site next to the river. You can cycle to Nantes from there. The site is a joy to stay on and is very popular with cyclists. I would recommend and I'm fussy! Enjoy your trip.
Antony


----------

